# Lighting a 36 gallon bow front.



## Babylon (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a 36 gallon bow front which is acting as a pallandarium/nursery at the moment for mainly low light plants. DIY CO2 and ferts in use. So far most plants are growing like crazy.

I have 4-20Watt (24") t8 bulbs (a mix of 6500-10000k) but the tank is 18" high so I'm wondering is this adequate light for some of the more demanding foreground plants like riccia, hc or dwarf sword (grass).

I also have only a very fine black gravel substrate at the moment - would I benefit greatly from the addition of substrate additives like Fluorite/laterite? I'd like to try eco-complete but haven't seen it in a store yet - planning to check out Aprils this week though.

Thanks!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I've got lots of eco-complete if you're interested... and i'm also in Marpole (Oak @ 70th)


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You'll want advice from Stu or Gary for lighting, I'm not good with this aspect.

As far as Eco-Complete, it's not close to you but if you want to make a trip to Roger's Aquatics in Surrey\Delta, I saw Eco-Complete there yesterday. I'd call in advance and ask how many bags they have, you'll probably want 2 I would think for a 36g tank.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Babylon said:


> I have a 36 gallon bow front which is acting as a pallandarium/nursery at the moment for mainly low light plants. DIY CO2 and ferts in use. So far most plants are growing like crazy.
> 
> I have 4-20Watt (24") t8 bulbs (a mix of 6500-10000k) but the tank is 18" high so I'm wondering is this adequate light for some of the more demanding foreground plants like riccia, hc or dwarf sword (grass).
> 
> ...


80W of T8/T12 lighting should be fine for most plants . It does really depends on the reflectors in the fixture, types of bulbs, and photoperiod. It sounds like your EI dosing, CO2, and W/C routine is working ! But it sounds like it should be fine for most plante Lilaeopsis, Riccia, and probably HC. Although I would get an acidic soil or put worm castings below the gravel and cap it (if your intend to grow HC). When you say fine black gravel, what do you mean? Is it 3M sand, Flourite Black sand or regular type, or another inert substrate altogether?

Respectfully,

Stuart

Best regards


----------



## Babylon (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks - I think I'm going to go with a soil type substrate for my next planted tank, prob a 10-20 gal tester tank. I'm leaving this one alone right now - no carpet plants. I've just added some flourish root tabs too help enrich it and plan to stick with rosette and stemmed plants in this tank.
Here's a photo of the substrate:









Lighting is working great for the red flame swords and sunset hygro (I can watch them grow it seems).

My *Franken-tank lighting* (streamlining soon), all with my homemade aluminum foil and aluminum cans (can cut in half, taped together) reflectors.
1 X t5 HO 24" sunblaster 6400k (very nice light IMO and very cheap retrofit)
1 X 17w aqueon 10000k
1 X 20W power glo
1 X 17W warm white

Thanks!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm with Stuart. Should be enough light. I'd consider changing the substrate if you want nice dense foreground plants, but you have cories, which are going to mess it up no matter what. I think you would be better off saving some power and getting another sunblaster and reflectors for them (get a 4 foot reflector from Pat and cut it in half and use it for the 2). Then you'll have 48 w of t5HO with good reflectors, which should grow anything you want. I'm using 4x24w T4HO in my cube which is about 95 gallons and i had to raise the lights significantly because it was too intense. With CO2, you can scale back the lighting.


----------



## Babylon (Jul 10, 2011)

Ya, I was thinking of sticking with the sunblasters - nice clean light.

Brochis splendens are little nightmares for re-arrangement. Good bye Lilaeopsis brasiliensis  but I love them so!
Sagittaria subulata seems to be working for foreground, red flame swords mid ground, sunset hygro, hygro species and anubias/mosses on large driftwood root system. Riccia on surface and Java ferns (growing both out for future tank). Hygro is growing while I watch it!


----------

